# Seminary Library



## zsmcd (Sep 13, 2016)

When you are choosing/suggesting a seminary, how important is the quality of their library?


----------



## Edward (Sep 13, 2016)

Much less important than a generation ago. Also, take into account other available resources. 

When I took Systematic at Westminster Dallas, the folks over at Southwestern in Fort Worth were gracious in allowing me to use their library facilities for research on a paper; arrangements were in place giving access to DTS resources, as well. And I expect I could have gotten access to SMU's libraries as well.


----------



## zsmcd (Sep 13, 2016)

Edward said:


> Much less important than a generation ago.


Is this because of the vast array of resources available online?


----------



## Edward (Sep 13, 2016)

zsmcd said:


> Is this because of the vast array of resources available online?



I would use the broader 'electronically', but yes. 

I suppose I should have qualified my initial statement, however. I was thinking of an M.Div. candidate tracking toward pastoral ministry. I suppose someone on an academic track might need greater access to materials which might not be digitized.


----------



## mgkortus (Sep 13, 2016)

Unless the seminary library is woefully small, this is not as important as other matters. Relative to other seminaries, the library at the seminary I attend is small to average. Yet there are more resources available to me than are needed. Even on research papers, I am far more restricted by how much time I have to read on a topic than I am by how many resources I have. Typically, I gather a whole stack of books on a subject, and then have time to read only a fraction of them. So don't worry too much about it. 



zsmcd said:


> When you are choosing/suggesting a seminary, how important is the quality of their library?


----------



## zsmcd (Sep 14, 2016)

mgkortus said:


> I am far more restricted by how much time I have to read on a topic than I am by how many resources I have



Great point, I am finding this to be true even in my undergrad - then again all my classes are eight weeks long.


----------

